# How many people just ride to ride, really?



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

I think your over thinking it. Its just snowboarding, we all do it cause we love it. It doesn't matter what type of terrain we ride, how we look, or how good we are, we all are just out having fun


----------



## alecdude88 (Dec 13, 2009)

well i board just to board a lot but the only thing at the hill i go to is a terrain park :cheeky4:
and honestly i don't really appreciate powder cause ive never been to a big hill on a powder day


----------



## LoganCormier (Jul 12, 2009)

Technine Icon said:


> I think your over thinking it. Its just snowboarding, we all do it cause we love it. It doesn't matter what type of terrain we ride, how we look, or how good we are, we all are just out having fun


Probably... I do overthink everything :/
But still it just seems like there's too many people who do it to impress their friends and get girls. I dunno though, still starting. Got a lot to learn.


----------



## lilfoot1598 (Mar 7, 2009)

So are you implying that park riding is inferior to freeriding? 

Honestly, most of this post doesn't make much sense. "Who boards just to board?" What does that even mean? And "he can't even get 2 feet of air without staying up (no joke)" - what???? :dunno:


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Stupid thread...

Just get out and do your thing and stop worrying about others


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2010)

LoganCormier said:


> But still it just seems like there's too many people who do it to impress their friends and get girls.


so what if they are? it's not harming you is it?

alasdair


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

First of all, end the "tool" bs. You use that word more than I use the word "the". 

Second, people will ride the way the want to ride. If you're worrying about that and how/what they ride, then are you really snowboarding for the love of it? If someone is having fun riding park only, more power to them, ride the park like a madman if it makes you happy. Snowboarding is an individual sport, which means making individual decisions.

Many of us that have been doing it a long time, including myself (who currently has nasty whiplash) have suffered numerous injuries. If we didn't love the sport we wouldn't tolerate the slams.


----------



## ATOTony76 (May 26, 2009)

i agree about "toolboarders" all the peeps on mt hood who ride just park (aka hood rats) think that snowboarding is just park. Jumps, jibs and rails. I think what you are saying is that its becoming evident in the snowboarding world that if you are not a park rat and cant do big 540s or board slides you are a *** or not "cool." Not saying that park is gay or anything, i love the park and spend a good deal of time, but there is more to the mountain then alternative music and the park.


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

ATOTony76 said:


> i agree about "toolboarders" all the peeps on mt hood who ride just park (aka hood rats) think that snowboarding is just park. Jumps, jibs and rails. I think what you are saying is that its becoming evident in the snowboarding world that if you are not a park rat and cant do big 540s or board slides you are a *** or not "cool." Not saying that park is gay or anything, i love the park and spend a good deal of time, but there is more to the mountain then alternative music and the park.





BurtonX8 said:


> First of all, end the "tool" bs. You use that word more than I use the word "the".
> 
> Second, people will ride the way the want to ride. If you're worrying about that and how/what they ride, then are you really snowboarding for the love of it? If someone is having fun riding park only, more power to them, ride the park like a madman if it makes you happy. Snowboarding is an individual sport, which means making individual decisions.
> 
> Many of us that have been doing it a long time, including myself (who currently has nasty whiplash) have suffered numerous injuries. If we didn't love the sport we wouldn't tolerate the slams.


....QFT :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2010)

Almost never ride park here. I really dont understand why people would ride park(nothing wrong with it on the east coast, east coast doesn't get snow) in NW, but i guess less people cunting up the snow for me(think about it this way).


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

I guess the question you'd have to ask is which one of these is a "true" boarder...

A. Park rat who loves to party
B. Heavily Sponsored Pro Boarder
C. Boarder who gets up early and hikes to the fresh powder in the backcountry
D. Boarder who doesn't have much, but loves his 300ft hill anyways. 

Which is it?



(SURPRISE! TRICK QUESTION! IT'S ALL OF THE ABOVE! :cheeky4


----------



## LoganCormier (Jul 12, 2009)

ALRIGHT. Sorry. I never said park is worse, I was just making a point that I don't think you should be committing yourself to the park if you can't get 2 feet of air without falling. Just doesn't make sense to me. Obviously, the examples I have for boarders are pretty far off from the norm. Sorry about overusing the term "tool", I'm just trying to describe who I see. Its just that when I get really excited about something like this, I tend to ask a lot of questions about stuff. So when I started thinking about how most of the friends of mine who snowboard do it to make them look cool, I thought theres no way that many snowboarders are like that. I mean, so many people associate snowboarding with jackasses that will do anything to impress their friends. So I thought maybe I could turn to you guys to see what you think. Sorry about worrying about others, but I just wanted to know your opinion on the whole only snowboarding to be cool thing. I'm still just starting so I'm totally lost and I have no clue what to think. Sorry for wanting a little guidance and sorry for thinking I could ask some opinions on this. I vaguely remember reading this from the newbie section... "No topic is off limits and you are encouraged to discuss any subject. The only hard and fast rule here is that you respect the feelings and values of others." And sorry if my writing was hard to understand, I tend to do that a lot. Anyways, I think I understand now that I really just have to take time and form my own opinions on things like this.


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

LoganCormier said:


> "No topic is off limits and you are encouraged to discuss any subject. The only hard and fast rule here is that you respect the feelings and values of others."


And discuss we did. Unfortunately, not many people agreed with you. 

I can see where you're getting at, but I agree with everyone else. If they happen to love the terrain park aspects of snowboarding that's cool. I like venturing in there every now and again too. 
I would disagree with probably anyone saying there is one TRUE form of snowboarding. Other than I guess expecting snow to have something to do with it...


----------



## BoardTheSnow73 (Apr 25, 2009)

I agree with Gaper9001. The more people in the park or standing around hitting on girls, the less there are in my way, and the less there are turning powder into moguls.:thumbsup:


----------



## SchultzLS2 (Jan 10, 2010)

LoganCormier said:


> ALRIGHT. Sorry. I never said park is worse, *I was just making a point that I don't think you should be committing yourself to the park if you can't get 2 feet of air without falling.* Just doesn't make sense to me. Obviously, the examples I have for boarders are pretty far off from the norm. Sorry about overusing the term "tool", I'm just trying to describe who I see. Its just that when I get really excited about something like this, I tend to ask a lot of questions about stuff. So when I started thinking about how most of the friends of mine who snowboard do it to make them look cool, I thought theres no way that many snowboarders are like that. I mean, so many people associate snowboarding with jackasses that will do anything to impress their friends. So I thought maybe I could turn to you guys to see what you think. Sorry about worrying about others, but I just wanted to know your opinion on the whole only snowboarding to be cool thing. I'm still just starting so I'm totally lost and I have no clue what to think. Sorry for wanting a little guidance and sorry for thinking I could ask some opinions on this. I vaguely remember reading this from the newbie section... "No topic is off limits and you are encouraged to discuss any subject. The only hard and fast rule here is that you respect the feelings and values of others." And sorry if my writing was hard to understand, I tend to do that a lot. Anyways, I think I understand now that I really just have to take time and form my own opinions on things like this.


The only way to get better is to practice. While you will increase board control going down groomers, the only way to practice landings is to actually land. 2 feet or 50 feet, nobody started out awesome and it just so happens your friend has done it and failed (according to you), but still goes out and tries over and over. Thats good attitude if you ask me.

About this cool thing... Snowboarding is hard work. Whether somebody wants to do it to impress somebody, or just wants to do it for fun. It is WORK to be a good snowboarder. With that, your not going to be impressive if you suck. Also, your not gonna commit to the countless falls and hours it takes to be good at snowboarding unless you really love to do it yourself. So even if that one guy always bombs the hills in front of girls and shows off, remember, he wouldnt be there unless he really loved to do it himself. Just because someone shows off their skills doesn't mean its just to look cool.

Not every boarder does everything the same. Some of us love to carve and cruise, other just enjoy a nice tail slide and nose grab over a kicker. Its all snowboarding and everybody has their preferences. 

Just remember, no matter if its a 30 year old guy riding over the lip or a 12 year old bombing blacks and carving, we are all out there to improve and have a good time. So laugh it off when somebody looks stupid, but also give them credit for taking the first step and trying. 

/rant


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2010)

BoardTheSnow73 said:


> I agree with Gaper9001. The more people in the park or standing around hitting on girls, the less there are in my way, and the less there are turning powder into moguls.:thumbsup:


Now if we could get the skiers to stay in the park


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I've been riding for three years now (albeit only a handful of times in each of the first two seasons) and I haven't went into the park yet. As I continue to progress, I'll probably make it there to hit some jumps, but I don't know if I'll ever hit a rail. It just doesn't really intrigue me that much. I want to rip powder and catch air! That's really about all I care about.


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

I ride for one person and one person only, ME!!! I don't care about fashion, don't spend 1000's on the latest gear, and don't care what anyone thinks about how good or sucky I ride. The whole reason I even work is to ride, wake or snow, I don't care. A lot of evenings you can find me strapped in out in my back yard practicing ollie 180's (almost to 3's  ) with only my dogs watching. Every time I make it to the bottom of a hill with out breaking anything is a personal acomplishment that makes me rush back to the lift for another run.


----------



## sepdxsnwbrdr (Feb 5, 2010)

ATOTony76 said:


> i agree about "toolboarders" all the peeps on mt hood who ride just park (aka hood rats) think that snowboarding is just park. Jumps, jibs and rails. I think what you are saying is that its becoming evident in the snowboarding world that if you are not a park rat and cant do big 540s or board slides you are a *** or not "cool." Not saying that park is gay or anything, i love the park and spend a good deal of time, but there is more to the mountain then alternative music and the park.


Shhh!

Let them have the park. Do you really want to see Heather Canyon and Private Reserve tracked out before you've got your second run in?

I wake up at 5am on pow days and I'm always in the parking lot an hour before the lifts open. If everyone had as much passion about fresh tracks there wouldn't be any for me.


----------



## Meezi (Jan 31, 2010)

Ouch dude! I thought we were "friends?" So all the money I spent on equip & lift tickets makes me look like a tool and/or poser cuz I can't even get 1ft of air yet...

Don't worry Logan I'll prove you wrong very soon!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

JeffreyCH said:


> I ride for one person and one person only, ME!!! I don't care about fashion, don't spend 1000's on the latest gear, and don't care what anyone thinks about how good or sucky I ride. The whole reason I even work is to ride, wake or snow, I don't care. A lot of evenings you can find me strapped in out in my back yard practicing ollie 180's (almost to 3's  ) with only my dogs watching. Every time I make it to the bottom of a hill with out breaking anything is a personal acomplishment that makes me rush back to the lift for another run.


This. :thumbsup:


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

Some of the sickest riders I know, I've met in the park. Spend one day there and you can tell who is there to ride and who is there because its a cool place to hang out. Logan, your friend can be an accomplished snowboarder even if he stays in the park. He won't be very well rounded, but having a preference doesn't make him less of a snowboarder.


----------



## LoganCormier (Jul 12, 2009)

aaaahhhhhhh okay I'm not saying park is bad or its a bad thing that he only rides park. I'm fine with people doing whatever they want to do. Again, I was just asking how many people you think only board because it makes them look cool.

I've known my friend since kindergarten. I know he does really like boarding, but I guess what I'm trying to say is that it seems like a waste of the passion he has because by the way he talks about it, I know hes doing park mostly because of peer pressure. This popular kid in school is a pretty good boarder and spends all his time in the park. My friend follows him like a dog pretty much. So yeah just sayin its sad to see that. But if he really does just love park, I'm fine with it. I just don't want to see him waste his time beacuse of the douche popular kid.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2010)

Snowfox said:


> I guess the question you'd have to ask is which one of these is a "true" boarder...
> 
> A. Park rat who loves to party
> B. Heavily Sponsored Pro Boarder
> ...


dont forget the guy who lives in the UK, gets next to no snow each year but the year he does, he hikes for half an hour to the top of the local golf course through powder past his knees just to ride some real snow followed by a further 30 minute hike to do it all again....nearly killed me but worth every minute, even if the ride was less than a 2 minutes long. Do it coz you love it!!!


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

what really bums me out is how we got a fucking caste system in snowboarding. I'm sick of this skiier v. boarder, baggy v. slim fit, Burton v. Capita...err..wait...Burton does suck. Anyways, you get the idea. Who gives a shit about how your friend rides? I don't. you shouldn't. 

The worst part about all of this is that we are sitting on the internet bitching you out about bitching about your friend and how he (and by proxy you) behave on the mountain. That sucks. This sucks. I'm going to go wax my board and pack up for the weekenend.

I'm out.


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

LoganCormier said:


> I was just asking how many people you think only board because it makes them look cool.


A ton. I like to talk to people on the mountain and by my count, we are outnumbered by quite a bit.



LoganCormier said:


> I know hes doing park mostly because of peer pressure. This popular kid in school is a pretty good boarder and spends all his time in the park. My friend follows him like a dog pretty much. So yeah just sayin its sad to see that. But if he really does just love park, I'm fine with it. I just don't want to see him waste his time beacuse of the douche popular kid.


Only thing you can do is hope he loves it. Lots of people start things to fit in with the cool kids, but the nice thing is that the cool kids often times pick really fun shit. Alcohol and sex come to mind.


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

sook said:


> Some of the sickest riders I know, I've met in the park. Spend one day there and you can tell who is there to ride and who is there because its a cool place to hang out.


Thats so true, some of the riders in parks nowadays are on a whole other level, but are some of the most humble and down to earth people and you have to respect them for that. In my opinion, people talk shit about the kids that only ride park because they're jealous


----------



## LoganCormier (Jul 12, 2009)

Well I'm definately insecure, I know that much. But I gave up on the popularity contest a couple of years ago. I'd rathar not be called cool by the douchebags that make my life a living hell every day. I guess its more of a personal hate of the types of people who do things just to be cool. In my mind, those are really the people who don't know how to live and let live.


----------



## SB4L (Jan 12, 2009)

Show your park rat friends how building your own features around the resort & finding ways to hit natural terrain and have an eye for the transition is way more fun then hitting the same park features day to day.

Snowboarding, to me, has always been just about the boarding for sure, to think of it any other way seems crazy. Kids these days gotta learn themselves on snowboardings roots & history and recognize that the spirit of snowboarding is all about just riding the mountain with friends, progressing at your own pace.


----------



## Ezkimo (Apr 2, 2008)

I concider myself a park rat, but dont discriminate against powerder (who would?) or groomers with some rollers. I take a couple runs before I get into the park, jibbing all the natural terrain I can, getting loose, and feeling out my 180 and butters, just getting comfy on my edges. I've never heard of this "toolboarders" before, and am quite offended, at your views on people who focus on the park . I'm a freestyle rider, and just dont see the same amount of progression and challenge outside of it which is what makes snowboarding so addicting and fun for me. Yes, big mountain riding is something in its own, but I dont have a helicopter or can afford to take a trip on one. But your right, snowboarding is about being free, and I will still say to this day that its the best drug known to the human race. So dont hate on us park rats.

eh, a little late on the thread, but thats my 2 cents.


----------



## LoganCormier (Jul 12, 2009)

Again, I never said park is bad or people who focus on park are bad. I said that in that specific situation, I felt that my friend was only going park to gain the approval of his peers. But that doesn't mean that everyone who goes park is doing it for their peers. Its like if its raining, you're going to be wet, but if you're wet, that doesn't mean its raining. I'm fine with people doing whatever they want out there. I like park rats just as much as powder junkies. I'm just not that on-line with people who board just beacause it's cool.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

LoganCormier said:


> Well I'm definately insecure, I know that much. But I gave up on the popularity contest a couple of years ago. I'd rathar not be called cool by the douchebags that make my life a living hell every day. I guess its more of a personal hate of the types of people who do things just to be cool. In my mind, those are really the people who don't know how to live and let live.


the coolest is just doing it because you want to...screw the d-bags

and for park stuff...imho natural hits are more difficult because of all the other odd little factors...park pretty much has contained parameters


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2010)

BurtonX8 said:


> Many of us that have been doing it a long time, including myself (who currently has nasty whiplash) have suffered numerous injuries. If we didn't love the sport we wouldn't tolerate the slams.



This is true....:thumbsup:


I love every aspect of boarding. Im gone every weeekend like clockwork. I pay my bills and every other penny is saved for upcoming snowboarding trips. My whole life revolves around boarding 24-7. In the summer I wakeboard and surf just to get myself through the summer to the winter. I count the days down till the season, or just till the next trip.

When your a snowboarder its more then just a sport, its an entire lifestyle. Those who truly board know what I mean


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Snowboarding is snowboarding to me. I love watching park, but I am a horrible park rider. I love to hit natural features, do some ground tricks, go up some walls and do 180's off of them, and just bomb some steeps.

On the flip-side, I've seen some excellent park riders that aren't so great on doing the natural shit. To each its own. We have something to learn from each other. The real punks are the ones that think they are the shit and make fun of others for their skill level or what they wear/ride. That latter breed is common amongst freeriders and freestylers alike.

Snowboarding is the tits. I hope I can partake in this awesome sport until I'm too old to even walk. Even then, I'd seriously consider strapping a chair to a wide snowboard


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

While I have nothing against riding park... I can't help but feel that a lot of the kids there that exclusively ride park do so because skateboarding is too tough for them.

Its a lot easier to ollie and grind when the freaking board is attached to your boots. You can literally become a competent park rider within a week of learning how to snowboard. That is definitely not the case with skateboarding.

That is the attraction. You get to progress straight to big air without needing much in the way of developing/learning skill/talent


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Tarzanman said:


> While I have nothing against riding park... I can't help but feel that a lot of the kids there that exclusively ride park do so because skateboarding is too tough for them.
> 
> Its a lot easier to ollie and grind when the freaking board is attached to your boots. You can literally become a competent park rider within a week of learning how to snowboard. That is definitely not the case with skateboarding.
> 
> That is the attraction. You get to progress straight to big air without needing much in the way of developing/learning skill/talent


Can't really argue there. I often see people who have been riding much less than me just killing the park. It makes them look like they are very skilled riders. Then I see them on normal runs and it isn't too pretty. And I'm in Michigan so that's pretty bad.

Same goes for my case though. On the normal runs, I look pretty damn good. Then I get in the park on the smallest kicker and look all noobed out :laugh:


----------



## myschims (Jan 11, 2010)

Tarzanman said:


> You get to progress straight to big air without needing much in the way of developing/learning skill/talent


id like to see someone who cant go down groomers hit a 60 footer
true, you put some practice in and you can get good, but to be REALLY good, it takes just as much time as skating, but, the basics of park on a snowboard is a lot easier.
but you go up against someone who really knows there stuff in the park, and you'd have nothin on them.

skating, ive been skating for about two years now, but compared to alot of the skatepark kids, im not even close to them.

back on topic!
to me, snowboarding is amazing, id rather be up boarding then skating anyday.
at 15, id still rather be hittin some fresh powder runs than park, but those powder days only come up every once in a while, so i try to progress with park, just because its super fun to me.
for the whole showing off part, of course everyone likes getting attention, it makes you feel good 
but, if your just out there screaming for looks and you've got nothing, you really should learn the basics first.
my opinion !


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2010)

JeffreyCH said:


> I ride for one person and one person only, ME!!! I don't care about fashion, don't spend 1000's on the latest gear, and don't care what anyone thinks about how good or sucky I ride. The whole reason I even work is to ride, wake or snow, I don't care. A lot of evenings you can find me strapped in out in my back yard practicing ollie 180's (almost to 3's  ) with only my dogs watching. Every time I make it to the bottom of a hill with out breaking anything is a personal acomplishment that makes me rush back to the lift for another run.


I agree 100%. I ride for myself, one of my friends wont even push him self too try new stuff if there is nobody to show off to:dunno:. I see these kids wearing all the baggy pants and fancy equipment but then go to the bunny trails and cant ride. it's not the equipment that makes the rider. i'll admit im not the best rider in the world but i go for it, if i cant get to the mountain i just make a ramp out back and practice.


----------

